# New pony threw daughter - very concerned!



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

I recently bought a 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion for my 9 year old intermediate daughter to ride. She took him out for a hack and he bolted because of a bicycle and eventually threw her. She broke her arm and I am very concerned. Should I hire a trainer? Should I make my daughter just keep riding him? I need help. Please answer.


----------



## cauda equina (24 May 2021)

deleted


----------



## milliepops (24 May 2021)

is it half term?


----------



## Gloi (24 May 2021)

Yes. Tie her on tightly with baler twine next time so she can't fall off and feed more turmeric.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 May 2021)

The secret of good trolling is to have an element of believability in the story. 
You score null points.


----------



## D66 (24 May 2021)

Yes, hire a trainer until your daughter's arm is mended and then make her ride it again.  Make sure the trainer gets the horse really fit and responsive to the aids.  You could add to the fitness training by leading the horse out whilst riding a bike.


----------



## Equi (24 May 2021)

Try some parelli cause the horse will only listen to your daughter if she has a very long carrot to be used as a stick. I mean a super long carrot. You can only buy these carrots from parelli so don’t dare get a carrot from the local Sainsbury’s cause it won’t be the right carrot.


----------



## QuantockHills (24 May 2021)

must be an early April Fool..... have people got nothing better to do than this cr@p.....


----------



## millikins (24 May 2021)

Turmeric should get him sorted, give some to your daughter too, I'm told it cures everything.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 May 2021)

milliepops said:



			is it half term?
		
Click to expand...


It must be!


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

I really need some help. I've never been around horses much but my daughter was taking riding lessons and seemed really into horses. She seemed very interested in a ex-racehorse as 'lots of them need homes'. My husband found one for sale and took her to see it. He then purchased it. If you think we've made the wrong choice of horse, please tell me. I need all the advice I can get. I have done some research and it appears that stallions can be harder to handle than mares, but mares are more temperamental than stallions. I'm uncertain about what I should do? I haven't thought about selling the horse, but should that be a possibility? Please reply, I am not trolling btu I just really need some advice.


----------



## Red-1 (24 May 2021)

I think the 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion took offence because you stated you wanted Fresians forever, and took it out on your daughter.

I do think you are a troll.

But, in case you are not, yes, I would sell the horse as it is unlikely to be suitable. I would ask a trainer for help in selling the horse.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think the 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion took offence because you stated you wanted Fresians forever, and took it out on your daughter.
		
Click to expand...

This is my daughter's account.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I think the 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion took offence because you stated you wanted Fresians forever, and took it out on your daughter.

I do think you are a troll.

But, in case you are not, yes, I would sell the horse as it is unlikely to be suitable. I would ask a trainer for help in selling the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure I should sell it? Is there no way we could hire a trainer or anything like that?


----------



## Gloi (24 May 2021)

If he has raced before you could probably get a trainer for him. Does he run on the flat or over fences. How many races has he won. Have you lots of money to throw away. Unfortunately your daughter isn't old enough to race yet but if you have enough money you can pay people to do that. You may have to stop the turmeric before he goes in a race in case it is banned for making them too good.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I recently bought a 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion for my 9 year old intermediate daughter to ride. She took him out for a hack and he bolted because of a bicycle and eventually threw her. She broke her arm and I am very concerned. Should I hire a trainer? Should I make my daughter just keep riding him? I need help. Please answer.
		
Click to expand...


Did you miss out a 1 or do you have the tallest 9 year old daughter the world has ever seen?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 May 2021)

If this is real, sell the horse.

The horse that you have described is not suitable for a 9 year old riding school 'intermediate' rider.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Gloi said:



			If he has raced before you could probably get a trainer for him. Does he run on the flat or over fences. How many races has he won. Have you lots of money to throw away. Unfortunately your daughter isn't old enough to race yet but if you have enough money you can pay people to do that.
		
Click to expand...

According to his old owner, he raced in flat races and I think he ran about ten. However, they said he was being sold because of a low success rate on the track.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			If this is real, sell the horse.

The horse that you have described is not suitable for a 9 year old riding school 'intermediate' rider.
		
Click to expand...

If you really think this, I will think about it and talk to my daughter. Do you think I should buy another horse for her, and if so, what breed, gender, career etc.


----------



## Gloi (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			According to his old owner, he raced in flat races and I think he ran about ten. However, they said he was being sold because of a low success rate on the track.
		
Click to expand...

Get an equine communicator to talk to him about that. He might not have known he was meant to go fast.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			Do you think I should buy another horse for her
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## paddy555 (24 May 2021)

the answer is obvious. You should ride him until the poor child is recovered. Did you not think of that?


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

She is desperate to keep riding but her riding school is forty minutes away. Are there any options?


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

paddy555 said:



			the answer is obvious. You should ride him until the poor child is recovered. Did you not think of that?
		
Click to expand...

I would love to learn to ride, but I don't think it is for me.


----------



## Red-1 (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			She is desperate to keep riding but her riding school is forty minutes away. Are there any options?
		
Click to expand...

I would get in the car and drive her there. Or get a bus?


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			She is desperate to keep riding but her riding school is forty minutes away. Are there any options?
		
Click to expand...

You could always buy a rocking horse. It would be much safer, cost less and she can keep it in her bedroom negating the need to drive anywhere.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			If you really think this, I will think about it and talk to my daughter. Do you think I should buy another horse for her, and if so, what breed, gender, career etc.
		
Click to expand...

If she is 9, then I think you should buy her an 11.6hh pink unicorn.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (24 May 2021)

This thread has cheered up a very wet windy afternoon....


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2021)

Are you sure it’s definitely a stallion?

If it’s just got a big ding dong but no other bits that might just mean it’s a boy horse. I can’t say for certain - it can be quite hard to tell, especially if the seller informed you it was a stallion...I’d take their word for it.


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2021)

D66 said:



			Yes, hire a trainer until your daughter's arm is mended and then make her ride it again.  Make sure the trainer gets the horse really fit and responsive to the aids.  You could add to the fitness training by leading the horse out whilst riding a bike.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a good idea it will desensitise the horse to bikes. You can also race the horse to make sure you can catch up next time it bogs off.


----------



## Gloi (24 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			If she is 9, then I think you should buy her an 11.6hh pink unicorn.
		
Click to expand...

I have found the perfect pony
https://www.carz4kidz.co.uk/product...8&utm_source=google&utm_medium=smart_campaign


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I would get in the car and drive her there. Or get a bus?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have time and she is not confident taking the bus on her own.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			According to his old owner, he raced in flat races and I think he ran about ten. However, they said he was being sold because of a low success rate on the track.
		
Click to expand...


That a very big horse for a flat racer!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I don't have time and she is not confident taking the bus on her own.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought getting the bus would be a breeze compared to riding a 17.2 OTTB stallion as a 9 year old...


----------



## paddy555 (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I don't have time and she is not confident taking the bus on her own.
		
Click to expand...

strange parenting. 9yo not confident on the bus but allowed on a 17.2 stallion.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

paddy555 said:



			strange parenting. 9yo not confident on the bus but allowed on a 17.2 stallion.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I didn't come here from tips for my parenting, I wanted advice about my horse.


----------



## millikins (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			This is my daughter's account.
		
Click to expand...

Are 9 year olds allowed to open accounts on HHO? If so you are the only person who's posted on it.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

millikins said:



			Are 9 year olds allowed to open accounts on HHO? If so you are the only person who's posted on it.
		
Click to expand...

She asked me to open it for her, but she chose the name and she uses it


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2021)

Think you need to consult your trainer/instructor for advice rather than messaging random folk on a forum for this quandary.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

mini_b said:



			Think you need to consult your trainer/instructor for advice rather than messaging random folk on a forum for this quandary.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will be looking for a trainer but I was just wondering what some other people thought.


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			Thank you, I will be looking for a trainer but I was just wondering what some other people thought.
		
Click to expand...

In this instance I don’t think it matters what other people think to be honest as if this isn’t a wind up, you won’t like the advice given.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (24 May 2021)

I cannot believe that this thread can be genuine, it seems way too bizarre to be true.

OP, if this bizarre story is actually real, then stop everything and return the horse for a refund (who would actually sell a horse like this as suitable for a 9yr old child) or send the horse to a sales livery to sell on your behalf.

If you do not have time to take a child for riding lessons, then DO NOT buy the child another equine.

Take the child to a suitable riding school and let them get plenty of experience, take on a part loan to get experience, get a full loan when they are ready and only then, when they are old enough to take responsibility, then buy a suitable pony.  As a parent, you need to support your child fully and if you don’t have time, she needs to wait until she is older and can take herself.

Some lessons at a riding school is not suffice to experience to own a pony/horse.  Please do not take on the responsibility of getting another equine.

you don’t need a trainer, this horse is never going to be suitable for a child.


----------



## paddy555 (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I'm sorry but I didn't come here from tips for my parenting, I wanted advice about my horse.
		
Click to expand...

possibly you didn't however if you are allowing a 9yo to ride a 17.2 ex racing stallion you clearly need them! if you troll again try a 15hh gelding. It will be more believable.  OTOH be like every other parent and take the child to a riding school.

can someone tell me how long this school holiday lasts? I hope we are going to get more exciting trolls for our amusement than this one.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			I cannot believe that this thread can be genuine, it seems way too bizarre to be true.

OP, if this bizarre story is actually real, then stop everything and return the horse for a refund (who would actually sell a horse like this as suitable for a 9yr old child) or send the horse to a sales livery to sell on your behalf.

If you do not have time to take a child for riding lessons, then DO NOT buy the child another equine.

Take the child to a suitable riding school and let them get plenty of experience, take on a part loan to get experience, get a full loan when they are ready and only then, when they are old enough to take responsibility, then buy a suitable pony.  As a parent, you need to support your child fully and if you don’t have time, she needs to wait until she is older and can take herself.

Some lessons at a riding school is not suffice to experience to own a pony/horse.  Please do not take on the responsibility of getting another equine.

you don’t need a trainer, this horse is never going to be suitable for a child.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you. I will consult a trainer and see what we want to do. Thank you to everybody who contributed a proper, valid answer or didn't call me a 'troll' or likewise.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I'm sorry but I didn't come here from tips for my parenting, I wanted advice about my horse.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need a photo of your daughter on the horse before we can advise, I'm sure you have plenty from the  first time she rode her new horse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 May 2021)

But you are so obviously a troll .

Please try a bit harder next time to be at least slightly believable...


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think we need a photo of your daughter on the horse before we can advise, I'm sure you have plenty from the  first time she rode her new horse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definately not comftable posting my daughters face on here. Sorry, but I want to give her some privacy.


----------



## friesiansforever! (24 May 2021)

As I already said, thank you to everybody who helped. I probably won't post on here again.


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I'm definately not comftable posting my daughters face on here. Sorry, but I want to give her some privacy.
		
Click to expand...

Think you can edit it on an app. Not many of us share faces on here.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (24 May 2021)

Photos would be great OP, also what is the horse called? You can just crop your daughter’s head off the photo, so no privacy issues.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (24 May 2021)

If this is genuine I'd be ringing social services 😳


----------



## Upthecreek (24 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			Ok, thank you. I will consult a trainer and see what we want to do. Thank you to everybody who contributed a proper, valid answer or didn't call me a 'troll' or likewise.
		
Click to expand...

Do you understand why everyone thinks this is made up? It is ludicrous  that any parent, even a totally non-horsey one, would buy a 17.2 thoroughbred stallion for a 9 year old child. If the story isn’t made up sell the horse as soon as possible before your child is seriously injured. That is your only option - there is absolutely no possibility that this horse is suitable for your daughter.


----------



## millikins (24 May 2021)

I've never heard of an OTTB being sold as an entire, nor in fact one considered too slow to race being kept as an entire.


----------



## moosea (24 May 2021)

Hi Op, 

Sorry you have recived some mean replies on here.

Buying a 17hh ex racing stallion for a 9 year old is an easy mistake to make. Most of us here have probably been is a similar situation - you go to view a sensible cob for your inexperienced child and end up with a huge stallion! Happens all the time.

I would suggest that you buy your stallion some suplements - tumeric may help, but probably better gettting something like a moody mare suplement - this will help convince the stallion that he is actually a mare and may make him eaiser to deal with. Wear lots of pink items when handling him too, maybe braid his mane too.

In terms of stopping him not sure what your daughter tried? did she try shouting ' whooooaaaaa' at the top of her voice? 

Good luck and looking forwards to headless photos soon.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

moosea said:



			Hi Op,

Sorry you have recived some mean replies on here.

Buying a 17hh ex racing stallion for a 9 year old is an easy mistake to make. Most of us here have probably been is a similar situation - you go to view a sensible cob for your inexperienced child and end up with a huge stallion! Happens all the time.

I would suggest that you buy your stallion some suplements - tumeric may help, but probably better gettting something like a moody mare suplement - this will help convince the stallion that he is actually a mare and may make him eaiser to deal with. Wear lots of pink items when handling him too, maybe braid his mane too.

In terms of stopping him not sure what your daughter tried? did she try shouting ' whooooaaaaa' at the top of her voice?

Good luck and looking forwards to headless photos soon.
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2021)

Honest question.

How do you not have time to take your daughter 40 mins up the road for lessons on *safe ponies*, but you have time for her to ride a _totally _unsafe ottb?


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

Amymay said:



			Honest question.

How do you not have time to take your daughter 40 mins up the road for lessons on *safe ponies*, but you have time for her to ride a _totally _unsafe ottb?
		
Click to expand...

Silly question AM, the child tacked up on a step ladder and went out for a hack by herself while her parents were at work. 
.


----------



## Winters100 (25 May 2021)

Sounds entirely believable to me. I mean so many parents make the mistake of buying 17.2 racehorses for their 9 year olds, and stallions are so much less moody than mares.  Of course it usually works out just fine if you give it some time.  I suggest sending the horse to a yard where it can be trained.  Providing you buy your daughter a series of safe ponies / horses to take lessons on in the meantime it should only take about 10 or 12 years until it is suitable for her.  Problem solved!


----------



## SOS (25 May 2021)

I don’t know why you are all being so mean. Where do you think all the plots for the horsey films come from? This is clearly one of those ‘based on truth life’ stories. We have just reached the stage where the young girl gets hurt or scared of the horse and isn’t sure whether to persist. How exciting!

OP Id suggest watching the horse whisperer, racing stripes and dreamer. The right trainer will find you, he or she will be a slightly strange and off character, a retired infamous horse person but will fall for the charm of the young girls love for the racing stallion. At one point they will fall out and your daughter will ride the horse bareback in the night. But don’t despair as eventually they will win the big race.


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 May 2021)

Oh don't forget Windstorm and The Black Stallion. Young girl/boy who has never ridden before tames the wild stallion by falling asleep in his stable/feeding him seaweed so they bond and then events/races him bareback. Classic real life stories. Very inspirational. Never give  up!!


----------



## horsimous (26 May 2021)

Perhaps they aren’t in the UK? In Cyprus this scenario wouldn’t be completely implausible.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2021)

horsimous said:



			Perhaps they aren’t in the UK? In Cyprus this scenario wouldn’t be completely implausible.
		
Click to expand...


Do they have 17.2 flat racers in Cyprus?   They would be extremely rare in the UK, I've never heard of one.  A horse that big is almost always a "store" left to grow on to go NH racing.  
.


----------



## SheriffTruman (26 May 2021)

SOS said:



			I don’t know why you are all being so mean. Where do you think all the plots for the horsey films come from? This is clearly one of those ‘based on truth life’ stories. We have just reached the stage where the young girl gets hurt or scared of the horse and isn’t sure whether to persist. How exciting!

OP Id suggest watching the horse whisperer, racing stripes and dreamer. The right trainer will find you, he or she will be a slightly strange and off character, a retired infamous horse person but will fall for the charm of the young girls love for the racing stallion. At one point they will fall out and your daughter will ride the horse bareback in the night. But don’t despair as eventually they will win the big race.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Parrotperson (26 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I really need some help. I've never been around horses much but my daughter was taking riding lessons and seemed really into horses. She seemed very interested in a ex-racehorse as 'lots of them need homes'. My husband found one for sale and took her to see it. He then purchased it. If you think we've made the wrong choice of horse, please tell me. I need all the advice I can get. I have done some research and it appears that stallions can be harder to handle than mares, but mares are more temperamental than stallions. I'm uncertain about what I should do? I haven't thought about selling the horse, but should that be a possibility? Please reply, I am not trolling btu I just really need some advice.
		
Click to expand...


ok. assuming you're not having a laugh. And ignoring all the other replies which are absolutely on the mark btw!

You NEVER buy an ex racehorse let alone a stallion for a child. You need a pony maybe a small horse deepening on your daughter's size that is sensible and easy. Try talking to your local pony club. And get a trainer involved. again the local pony club will advise on someone who knows what they're doing. Then send this to a reputable yard where they can school and educate it then sell it. 

DO NOT just go out and buy a pony because your daughter wants one. Have some restraint, learn to say NO! and do it properly. 

as I say as you're probably not serious........I hope.


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 May 2021)

I think the OP has taken the hint. Not been online to be parented or advised on her ridiculous albeit fictional purchase since Monday 😂


----------



## Jules111 (26 May 2021)

I have a very cocky 9 yr old daughter and there have been times when i've been tempted to put her and her attitude on a horse who would show her that she isn't actually a mixture of Charlotte D and Nick Skelton and does actually have something to learn from her decrepit and distinctly average mum. In fairness if there was a 17:2 stallion around earlier today i'd have suggested cocky daughter have a little sit on


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2021)

Jules111 said:



			I have a very cocky 9 yr old daughter and there have been times when i've been tempted to put her and her attitude on a horse who would show her that she isn't actually a mixture of Charlotte D and Nick Skelton and does actually have something to learn from her decrepit and distinctly average mum. In fairness if there was a 17:2 stallion around earlier today i'd have suggested cocky daughter have a little sit on 

Click to expand...


Can we have some pictures when you do it please 😁 ?
.


----------



## Jules111 (26 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Can we have some pictures when you do it please 😁 ?
.
		
Click to expand...

With my luck and her attitude the wild stallion would probably bend to her sheer will and obvious natural talent  and they'd move in perfect harmony.  Despite me secretly wishing for at least a teeny, tiny buck to show her she doesn't in fact know everything


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 May 2021)

Jumping in on this weirdness, just to say actually (rarely!) 17.2 flat horses do exist.... and 
@Hump991 has one! 
He was in training at my work, one of 2 at the time.


----------



## Upthecreek (27 May 2021)

Jules111 said:



			I have a very cocky 9 yr old daughter and there have been times when i've been tempted to put her and her attitude on a horse who would show her that she isn't actually a mixture of Charlotte D and Nick Skelton and does actually have something to learn from her decrepit and distinctly average mum. In fairness if there was a 17:2 stallion around earlier today i'd have suggested cocky daughter have a little sit on 

Click to expand...

This really made me chuckle! So reminded me of my girls when they were growing up. I just let them get on with it if they thought they knew best, unless it was dangerous. Touch wood, it didn’t do them any harm and they usually learnt from their mistakes. Absolutely bloody infuriating when they think they know it all though!


----------



## brighteyes (27 May 2021)

The little madam in my avatar would put anyone she didn't like in their place. Treat her with respect and she would jump the moon for you. Wonderful schoolmistress of the best sort. Did not suffer fools.


----------



## Archangel (27 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			My husband found one for sale and took her to see it. He then purchased it. If you think we've made the wrong choice of horse,
		
Click to expand...

Wrong choice of horse but right choice of husband if he finds horses and just goes out and buys them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 May 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			Jumping in on this weirdness, just to say actually (rarely!) 17.2 flat horses do exist.... and
@Hump991 has one!
He was in training at my work, one of 2 at the time.
		
Click to expand...

I took a 17hh tank of a horse beach donkey derby racing the other day. We had another almost identical that we lost a few months ago. They do exist they are just in the minority.


----------



## Lady Tinseltime (29 May 2021)

friesiansforever! said:



			I recently bought a 17.2 ex-racing thoroughbred stallion for my 9 year old intermediate daughter to ride. She took him out for a hack and he bolted because of a bicycle and eventually threw her. She broke her arm and I am very concerned. Should I hire a trainer? Should I make my daughter just keep riding him? I need help. Please answer.
		
Click to expand...

Try him bitless, bridleless, barefoot and feed loads of turmeric  Should sort it out


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (2 June 2021)

Jumping on this late but what the bejesus??

Scary thing is at first I thought 'very lame troll, someone's teenage son/daughter has jumped on their account' (and highly amused by all the responses) but something about some of the the later answers makes me almost think this could be a real situation- people do some unbelievably insane things and they could have a lot more money than sense- maybe said 'intermediate' DD said 'Daddy I want that one' and the deal was done....(despite it not being a Fresian).

The OP is so uneducated about horses it could be a gelding and she just means 'a boy horse'. 

That poor horse. That poor child! I'm surprised when the OP realised the riding school was 40 mins away she didn't say 'darling we will buy you a Lamborghini to drive there, don't worry, you won't need a licence or lessons though'......


----------



## Ponymum23 (20 June 2021)

I’ve just come on horse and hound forum and reading this thread with interest as we’ve had our pony 4 weeks and tonight it reared and span while my 6 year old daughter was on board. Pony was sold privately as super safe albeit only 7 but we took the chance as she is a very good natured lovely looking pony and when we tried her she went brilliantly. After a good few weeks at home last week we took her to another livery yard for a clinic and it was like she was a different pony wild etc and so I took my child off and she reared then too but daughter not on so I could deal with it. Now she’s done it at home without warning when we were just asking for trot and I’m not sure what to do next. Note since the clinic I’ve been in touch with all previous owners plus breeder and no bad experiences just a long break from pony parties due to Covid so I thought fine in hand showing this summer get her adjusted again but her doing that at home without warning has really scared my daughter and me a little in all honesty.  Don’t know if I should cut my losses and sell her to a producer or for breeding or keep working with her but of course my daughters safety is my main concern.


----------



## ester (20 June 2021)

ponymum I would start a new thread you will get more tailored responses then. Just copy and paste what you have written here.


----------



## Ponymum23 (20 June 2021)

ester said:



			ponymum I would start a new thread you will get more tailored responses then. Just copy and paste what you have written here.
		
Click to expand...

thank you I have done that now I didn’t even know I was replying to this one. Pony is 12:2 not 17:2 like this one.


----------

